# 64 litre tank first ever aquascape attempt



## ben jones (2 Feb 2016)

Hi all,
Id like to start by saying you have all inspired me over the past few months ive spent lurking in the fourms. This is my proposed set up id love some advice to see if im on the right track. Im on a tight budget so this will be a low tech tank with no co2.

I have a 64ltr tank which i bought second hand dimensions 60x40x30cm. The tank has two small 10 watt compact lights. For substrate  im going to use tera complete with added root tabs topped with gravel. Plants i intend on using will be as follows:
Anubis
Java fern
Java moss
Amazon sword
Cyrpts
Jungle val
After the inital amonia spike from the substrate i will hope to slowly add around 10 neon tetra, a few shrimp and few other small fish which are more hardy to start the tank off.

Am i along the right lines here ? All critism is welcome ☺


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Feb 2016)

Hi Ben and welcome. You seem to be on the right lines...your plant list is well suited to low-energy. I'm not sure about your compact lights; I don't have any experience with those.
However, if you want to save even more money consider using potting compost instead of tetra complete; you won't need root tabs either. Check out the tutorials section for more info.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Feb 2016)

Hi Ben Welcome to Ukaps


----------



## faizal (4 Feb 2016)

Hi ben.... welcome to ukaps


----------

